# Best GH out there...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Looking to trial a different lab's GH, as I personally don't seem to get along too well with Hygene Pharma (Hygetropin) black tops.

I have access to the following...

* Goldtropin 100iu

* Soma-Tex 120iu

* Genetropin 100iu

* Somatropin 100iu

* Dr Lin's Hygetropin 100iu (not guaranteed legit)

Which GH from the aforementioned list do you rate most, and why?

DP.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dont think id bother with any of them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Of them either goldtropin or genetech .


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Two very different replies there. 

@hilly -- is that due to bad experiences, word-of-mouth, or... ?

@ewen -- haven't heard too much about Goldtropin, and Genetropin is always being confused with Genotropin. What are your experiences with Goldtropin and Genetech?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dark Prowler said:


> Two very different replies there.
> 
> @hilly -- is that due to bad experiences, word-of-mouth, or... ?
> 
> @ewen -- haven't heard too much about Goldtropin, and Genetropin is always being confused with Genotropin. What are your experiences with Goldtropin and Genetech?


Both mate.

Currently id only use hyge, quick pen geno off sources I trust


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dark Prowler said:


> Two very different replies there.
> 
> @hilly -- is that due to bad experiences, word-of-mouth, or... ?
> 
> @ewen -- haven't heard too much about Goldtropin, and Genetropin is always being confused with Genotropin. What are your experiences with Goldtropin and Genetech?


same as hilly mate .


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Dark Prowler said:


> Looking to trial a different lab's GH, as I personally don't seem to get along too well with Hygene Pharma (Hygetropin) black tops.
> 
> I have access to the following...
> 
> ...


I was looking at Soma-tex a while back.

@Ljb was using them. Here's his experience after 5 weeks, doesn't sound positive does it

Re: Soma-Tex HGH

im also about 5 weeks in, have had no sides, maybe once but couldve been just coincidence. 'vivid' dreams - none. infact my sleep isnt great. got another box and halve left and then if nothing may change brand


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> Of them either goldtropin or genetech .


Are you still getting on ok with the genetech kits? I remember you saying you switched to these from hyge and got much more sides?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> Are you still getting on ok with the genetech kits? I remember you saying you switched to these from hyge and got much more sides?


Ive not used gh for a while now and got more original hyges for when I use it again but tge genetech were good .


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi guys - Just saw my name mentioned. Thought id put some feedback in. TBH I think they probably were legit, I only ran for 3 months. I was the biggest I've ever been, running no more extra gear/better than usual. So it muste worked. That and I was still fairly lean considering all I did was eat about 5k of fast food, cakes etc....and i usually pile fat on.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have recently used hyge black tops and original greens with verification and were both gtg. Some pharma which was loverly but expensive. Some diamondtropin which seemed on a par with the hyges and 5 vials genotropin that I was given that seemed to do half of **** all.

But global labs somatropin seemed to be the "strongest" I have used. In that I had to lower the does to 2iu (same as I was doing of pharma) due to carpel tunnel and water retention.


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

used genetropin (the greece pharma)

was decent


----------



## manchesterbig (Dec 20, 2014)

Sustanon Steve said:


> used genetropin (the greece pharma)
> 
> was decent


Been using .cn yellow tops on and off for 2 years. My blood work has always shown excellent blood serum and IGF numbers. Actually i have never seen a bad lab result from .cn.


----------



## manchesterbig (Dec 20, 2014)

Dark Prowler said:


> Looking to trial a different lab's GH, as I personally don't seem to get along too well with Hygene Pharma (Hygetropin) black tops.
> 
> I have access to the following...
> 
> ...


I have used Hyges for several years with great results. Hygenepharma ( registered on the net in 2013 ) are a copycat company and users seem to be getting bad immune system responses indicitive of low quality/impure Somatropin.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Dark Prowler said:


> Looking to trial a different lab's GH, as I personally don't seem to get along too well with Hygene Pharma (Hygetropin) black tops.
> 
> I have access to the following...
> 
> ...


Do the dr lins hyges have a website to authenticate them on? If so what is the site?


----------



## Bolone (May 8, 2015)

I've heard good and bad about the hygene black tops. Am I better off using Dr Lin yellow top?


----------

